
Linux on Galaxy Samsung Survey - Promarged
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/LinuxonDeX
======
Promarged
Link to this survey was sent by Samsung for anyone that subscribed at
[https://seap.samsung.com/linux-on-galaxy](https://seap.samsung.com/linux-on-
galaxy)

Bad news: they're checking if consumers/developers would pay to have Linux on
a smartphone :-/

